
Show HN: Subcast.fm – Listen to your favorite newsletters - ianjanicki
https://subcast.fm
======
ianjanicki
Hello HN!

If you're like us, you have a lot of unread newsletters in your inbox —
staring at you waiting to be read.

As avid podcast-listeners, we decided to turn some of our favorites into
audio.

subcast.fm allows you to subscribe to some of the best content out there, and
creates a custom feed that you can then listen to on your favorite podcast
player.

We'd love to hear your feedback and product suggestions!

Best, Ian & Jameson

